
Scientists find 'clear evidence' that cellphone radiation causes cancer in rats - _red
https://www.mirror.co.uk/science/scientists-find-clear-evidence-phone-13549308
======
ainiriand
Link to study:
[https://www.niehs.nih.gov/news/newsroom/releases/2018/novemb...](https://www.niehs.nih.gov/news/newsroom/releases/2018/november1/index.cfm)

------
chewz
Why would rats use cellphones?

~~~
ohiovr
At least the cancer isn’t all bad.

